# Gryphon on EBay



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Seller is using pic of Gryphon he is selling for the overall view. But for the detail shots of the carbon decal, he looks to be using an actual Colnago. Note that the inside chainstay decals shown in the closeup are not visible in the full side view. And the Colnago decal below the front derailleur in the detail shot is different from the one in the side view of the Gryphon.

That's pretty sneaky.

Gryphon EPS 45s cm, 52cm, & 54m New Carbon Fiber Frameset | eBay


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> But for the detail shots of the carbon decal, he looks to be using an actual Colnago.


Bzzz. That's a cyclingyong Colnago, same pic on his aliexpress site.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

So who's going to buy one and leave negative feedback? :idea:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I read on bdc-forum that Colnago is carrying legal action agaist those counterfaiters, and also they could according to Italian and other european Laws prosecute the buyers.

I guess it is not illegal to sell and/or buy counterfeits in the USA ?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

My issue was that he is posting pictures of a frame different from what he is selling.

I'd like to avoid the good/bad counterfeit debate, it didn't end well over in Pina.


----------

